# Darby Bend Lakes...any experience or tips?



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

I read the fairly contentious thread on the lakes from last year....just wondering if anyone has been around lately. I know it is late notice to hope for a response, but I have the final meeting of the season for Central Ohio Fly Fishers there this evening and am wondering what to expect since I have not been there. Bellyboats still not allowed?


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

No belly boats allowed. Was there a couple weeks ago and did well on the bluegill and bass. Alot of stunted bass. Probably caught around 20 that were all under 12".


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Thanks xtrema. I will let yuo all know how it goes tonight


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

When I was there when Darby first opened it, we caught some nice catfish. They were stocked originally when the lake was a private pay fishery. We got a few blues, and flatheads. I have also heard of good crappie.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

I've caught a few crappie there this year... not many. I'd like to stick the yak in there and beat the bushes a little harder. Not really worth it as is, IMO.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Its worth the trip IMO.

If you know how to fish it... Where and When to fish it... You'll do just fine.

BTW - All Crappie were 9-10" and Bluegills were 8-9". They were caught last summer on a clear blue day about 95 outside.













Mushijobah said:


> When I was there when Darby first opened it, we caught some nice catfish. They were stocked originally when the lake was a private pay fishery. We got a few blues, and flatheads. I have also heard of good crappie.


I've lived down the road from there my whole life... Fished it when it wasn't supposed to be fished... (stupid teenage years...  ) and everything... When was it ever a private pay fishery? The ONLY people that was allowed to fish it was the Olen (spelling) workers I believe.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I fished it a few times when Olen owned it. My fathers concrete company dealt in the 6 figures with them each year, so in the 80's and the early 90's we would get permission to fish alot of the ponds, great fishing.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Where is darby located at?


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

It is more or less just north of 70 off 142. I left about 8:30 and there were quite a few people there. I was able to fish for a little over an hour before being pulled in to grille duty for the club, but did get in to a few largemouth. Nothing of great size but fun none the less. I spoke to the ranger and will likely be doing some fly fishing workshops for them and perhaps tying as well. We also discussed some of their stocking strategy...they are looking at stocking perch in Beaver 
I will go back and give it a fair shake here again soon


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

They are trying a new program this year also, The last Friday of every month the park stays open for fishing until midnight.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

dnavarroj said:


> Where is darby located at?


Its right off Amity Rd, between 70 and Price Hilliard Rd on the left if your headed North.


----------

